# Tesla Christmas week 50 gift



## Mayhem (May 25, 2018)

So in week 50 of 2016 Tesla gave ModelXmas egg. In week 50 2017, the fleet got Ho Ho Ho egg. Hoping Tesla gives it's customers another gift this year! Week 50 is almost upon us!


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

Maybe they’ll give us sounds on the speakers that simulate a muscle car.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

FF35 said:


> Maybe they'll give us sounds on the speakers that simulate a muscle car.


There is an app for that.....

Search the app store or google play, it's called "XLR8"


----------



## Flashgj (Oct 11, 2018)

FF35 said:


> Maybe they'll give us sounds on the speakers that simulate a muscle car.


No thank you!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Mayhem said:


> So in week 50 of 2016 Tesla gave ModelXmas egg. In week 50 2017, the fleet got Ho Ho Ho egg. Hoping Tesla gives it's customers another gift this year! Week 50 is almost upon us!


Elon confirmed on Twitter that there will be a holiday update this year


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Elon confirmed on Twitter that there will be a holiday update this year


technically, he said before the holidays.... you assumed he meant the 2018 December holidays. 🤣


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> technically, he said before the holidays.... you assumed he meant the 2018 December holidays. 🤣


Clearly he didn't mean Hanukkah... That ship has sailed!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> Clearly he didn't mean Hanukkah... That ship has sailed!


Im thinking he seems like the St Patricks Day sort


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> Im thinking he seems like the St Patricks Day sort


Definitely Festivus.


----------

